# Ultimate Test CD Free Download



## zGhost (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all.

Just made a torrent from my Ultimate Test CD for those that would like it. Great CD for tweaking either your home or car system. Cue file and wave, uncompressed due to the fact i thought it would cause the least amount of work (no searching for the right prog to decompress it) Just load the cue and burn. All Digital recorded tones and pink noise and some other thing people might find handy. It has a great bass drum and cymbal track. Download is via bit torrent so you will need a bit torrent client to grab it though I'm sure most peeps already have 1. If you don't I recommend utorrent, small footprint and a non resource hog client.

Bit Torrent client link:

"http://www.utorrent.com/"


Ultimate Test CD Torrent Link:

"http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4570217"

Track List:

The Ultimate Test CD

1: Introduction
2: Channel Identification and Phasing
3: Left Speaker
4: Right Speaker
5: Both Speakers "Phantom" Center Channel
6: Out of Phase/In Phase
7: 1KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
8: 20KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
9: 40KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
10: 100KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
11: 400KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
12: 1KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
13: 2.5KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
14: 4Khz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
15: 8KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
16: 10KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
17: 12Khz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
18: 15KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
19: 18KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
20: 20KHz (L=R)@-10dB Referance
21: 440KHz (L=R) Concert "A" For Instrument Tuning
22: 1KHz (L=R)@-0/dB Referance
23: "Pink Noise" Left/Right
24: "Pink Noise" In Phase/Out of Phase
25: The Soundstage: Imaging, Depth, and Directionality
26: Introduction: Frequency Response and Dynamics
27: Bass Drum
28: Cymbal
29: Bass Drum and Cymbal
30: Suspended Cymbal
31: Introduction: Transient Response
32: Scraper - Left
33: Scraper - Right
34: Scraper - Center
35: Introduction: Musical Excerpts
36: Night On Bald Mountain (Excerpts) - M. Mussorgsky
37: Faux D' Artifice C. Debussy
38: Pavane G. Faure
39: Dinosaur - D. Merrill
40: Surround Sound Level: Left
41: Surround Sound Level: Right
42: Surround Sound Level: Center
43: Surround Sound Level: Rear
44: Introduction: Dixieland Band In Surround Sound
45: Struttin' With Some Barbecue

The Ultimate Test CD is an all Digital Production

Produced by Allen Steckler and Ben Rizzi

Engineered by Ben Rizzi


Enjoy, I hope you get as much use and enjoyment outta this CD as I have over the years


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool! I like test tone tracks and noises. This will help me tune my system later when my projects are done.


----------



## zGhost (Oct 28, 2008)

Your Welcome. I have used it many time for both my car and home stereo. Just need to get a some peeps to jump and sit on the torrent, I'm have a bit of troubles connecting to a peer at the moment (got 4 peers but no connection as of yet) as soon as I can get someone that i can connect to we'll get this baby Uploading.


----------



## zGhost (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay I've connected and its U/L'ing. I just checked the torrent and the original link might not work. Try it and if it doesn't take you to the torrent try

Link:

"http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4570217/Ultimate_Test_CD"


----------

